# Blue crayfish gone red???



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So my blue crayfish just molted. Now he is more red then blue. I would say purple at this point. Will he go back to blue? Do i take out his old "clothes"? 
Or do i leave him in with his old suit of armor? Ive heard he will eat it to stay healthy. 

But on a good note, he was down to 1 1/2 feelers now he has a full 2 plus his claws look bigger. Every time i walked by his tank today he would try to impress me with his crayfish KUNG FU, thought he was acting weird guess this is why. 



url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7066&ppuser=6713]







[/url]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, I don't know much about them, but I would guess they'd be fun to watch. Used to catch so many of them in the ditch in my front yard when I was kid. Still remembering one that was about 9-10" long one time. The biggest we had ever seen.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

He is a riot... Since he is in my sump he is look ing thru the dividers at the crabs and is trying to look all tuff for them...really wish I had gotten lucky and snagged a female with an egg clutch...but no +sad face+


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It should turn back to blue. It may take a few days. His new shell has to harden up then turn blue. Leave the shell in for awhile. If in a couple of days it don't look like he is eating in then take it out.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks like he is covered in white spots if thus from the molting. he blued up nicely since last night. Now he doesn't stay under the rocks like he used to. He is very active and will come to the front if the glass when u walk up.


----------



## Mandell (Feb 23, 2011)

What kind of white spots is their a lot. are they big or small dose it look like they might be forming spine like structures(the bigger ones have some times) what do you feed it(live food can bring in decease.) I guess if nothing else it should give you some other things to think about for the reason of these spots.


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> It looks like he is covered in white spots if thus from the molting. he blued up nicely since last night. Now he doesn't stay under the rocks like he used to. He is very active and will come to the front if the glass when u walk up.


Got Pics? *pc


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

did you embarrass your crayfish?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Well the white spots have gone away. I think it was due to him just molting. 

Dont think I embarassed him maybe the shrimp did. I blaime them.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

normally they turn red from when u cook them. I had an EBCF and it never turned red when it molted.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

he is back to all blue now, it was likea tinge of red after the molting. He is happy and healthy it seems. Especially since he killed one of the crabs in a seperate section of the tank. How he got over the divider I dunno but hey he did. And now I have one crab left.


----------



## LloydTheSnail (Jan 8, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> normally they turn red from when u cook them


Lololololol.


----------

